# Andrew Bogut workout video (and extras)



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

_from jsonline.com:_

*Link *

"TJ, Michael Redd, Desmond Mason, Joe Smith, and Me"..... :biggrin:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Damnit why the hell couldn't we get the number one pick!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

insane... I envision Bogut being like KG, Dirk and Tim Duncan, not particular in terms of talent, but in that he's the face of the franchise. He could play there his whole life. (cause wouldn't it be inconvenient to have the charity take on another city?) He could also be as good in terms of talent too. I'm not sure I have the confidence in the Bucks to build an organization and surround him with players like the Spurs though. But, there's still time for that.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

lets see him name the starting five if Marvin WIllaims gets take first lol..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

bogut is so impressive. he is gonna be such a big time stud for this team. i hope and pray for the bucks that they take this kid...hes special


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

Someone should start an official "We will kill (insert Bucks GM name here) if he doesn't draft Bogut" fan club!


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

This kid is gonna be special...you can see it from the look in his eyes. The confidence is great and he seems like the ideal guy to have for an up and coming team like the Bucks.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

He seems to have a great work ethic , thats gonna make him a great player


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Nothing against the bucks, i got love for Mason,Redd and Ford.


But **** Bogut... what a chump *****.


----------



## Cammo (May 24, 2005)

Bit hard to take that comment seriously when your team has the cump of all chumps :angel:


----------

